# Motorhoming in Iceland? Can it be done?



## 94060

Hi,
I'm fairly new to this board so hope I'm posting in the right place.
We (2 adult + 4 kids) are planning a trip to Aberdeen - Shetland - Faroe Islands - Iceland - Norway - Newcastle?
Iceland is my main concern. Has anyone done a similar trip? If so what are the prospects of Motorhoming in Iceland?
I know the there is one perimeter road around Iceland and track roads off this. I know that there are campsites there but are they geared up for motorhomes? Are there any other unforseen problems we might have over there.
I would like to know our options before we go.
Hope someone can shed some light into Iceland for me, can't find anything on the net about motorhoming in Iceland.
Lyndsey


----------



## Guinness

Hi Marlin,

Afraid I can't answer your question but looks like a beautiful trip.

But If I could be bold
Would love to know how much the ferries are costing you as we would love to do a trip like that. 

Guinness


----------



## fjmike

Have you done your research on the condition of the roads in Iceland,. I can remember reading an article in a Motorbike magazine and the person said that most of the perimeter road was rather rough.As for Norway, do it you will not regret the experience just take as much food and booze that you can as they are rather expensive


----------



## 88810

There was an article in one of the Motorhome magazines this year. Written by Peter Frost C&CC Chairman (or similar). They went in a VW camper (Bilbo's I think).

We looked at the prices as a trip to Iceland is on our "to do" list but the ferry is about £1000 based on a van conversion. The cost of food etc is very expensive but the campsites aren't.

If you can bear with me I will try and find the article and scan it/photocopy it. You could let me know your email by PM if you like. I cant promise to do it this weekend.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

fjmike said:


> Have you done your research on the condition of the roads in Iceland,. I can remember reading an article in a Motorbike magazine and the person said that most of the perimeter road was rather rough.As for Norway, do it you will not regret the experience just take as much food and booze that you can as they are rather expensive


The holiday program recently did touring Iceland and yes the roads looked a bit rough.

Motorhomer


----------



## womokiste

hi, sure, you can do that. In Germany you can find a book with tours, spots and so on, how to travel there..... We wanted to do so, but it´s very expensiv. (erry from norway to island 1800 €  ).
I´ve found several informations , using google. Maybe, you also can do so.

Franz PEter


----------



## 89213

Have a look on the Smyril Line website [not an easy site to navigate!] for prices, which seem to start at a bout £500 one way, and that's from Lerwick. You've got to get there and Aberdeen's the only way from the UK [I think!] I do know though that this ferry is also expensive. I want to go to Iceland too, but can't see me ever being able to afford it.
John


----------



## 94060

Thanks for all your replies. BTW we were going in a 7m long coachbuilt, might think about parking at the docks and hiring a 4x4 and going B&B!
Anyway if anyone has got anything further to add please do so, would love to hear if anyone has actually taken over a C class - or might I be the first (and last) ! Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Don_Madge

Marlin,

The ICA (International Caravanning Association) run a rally to Iceland the year after the big earthquake that destroyed many roads. Many of the ralliers were towing caravans (or as the Ozzies call them "Mobile Road Blocks) I don't think they had too many problems. So you should be OK in a 7 metre C Class. Also if I remember correctly the ferries get booked up well in advance

We are no longer members of the ICA and have not kept in touch.

If any member of Facts is a member maybe the could try and get some info. The tour leader was Ian Allen, who was the chairman of ICA at that time.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 94205

*Iceland by motorhome*

Hi! came across your posting re motorhoming in Iceland, I was wondering if you managed to get any further with your planning for this trip? and if you have any more detailed info re ferries, where to stay etc. Just done the Outer Hebrides (again) and would like to venture a little further now!!


----------



## jakjon

hi marlin if you get the october edition of practical motorhome out now they is article bysarah wakely which is very good and informative jakjon


----------



## RedSonja

Practical motorhome this moth (October) has an article about taking a motorhome to Iceland. Also funny enough the country file were in iceland today and it looks great. I think that I would rather fly and hire as it seems it takes about three or four days to get there and you have to spend 3 days in the faroes on the way back. So all in all a week to geth there and back from Scotland and the ferry was about £1000 I think.


----------



## fastanlite

yes you can take standard motorhomes to iceland, I went there in a 4x4 camper in 2005 and there was at least 60 m/homes waiting in the Faroes to get on the Iceland ferry. 
The main road the A1 round the perimeter of iceland is 50/50 tarmac and gravel the interior roads are nearly all gravel, but that didn't stop the motorhomes from travelling on them they just went very slow.
The beauty of Iceland apart from the scenery is that you can camp anywhere that is not causing a nuisance or is in any of the national parks, although there are plenty of camp sites available.
A large number of the tourist attractions are easily accesible from the A1 so you don't have to travel across country if you have concerns about this.
we travelled from Aberdeen to the shetlands then onto Iceland and the same return and we didn't have to spend 3 days in the faroes, it's about 12 hours to the Shetlands and 34 hours on the ferry to iceland via the Faroes.


----------



## teemyob

*eyesland*

Hello there,

Have you been watching John Craven? Or like me just want to go?

I have looked into the idea but I cannot take the time off required at the moment.

I think the smyril line costs less than that quoted by others here, but they are working on a new booking system.

Trev


----------



## 104466

*Iceland*

We spent a week touring in a hired 4x4 some time back now, the side tracks are rather rough and can be quite sharp in places because they are really lava fields! With smaller tracks through the interior its difficult to see where thel road actually is sometimes, but look out for the priests - white posts placed regularly to show you the way, carrying a spare wheel is a good idea its great fun but a bit scary too, we crossed a couple of glacial rivers ( water up to the bonnet) that just spill over the roads in places! There are laybys usually before these 'fords' so you wait for a local to come along and show you the best angle through. You will have a great time! Some quite large touring buses manage the routes.


----------



## Don_Madge

See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/509/30/ for a first hand write up of a trip to Iceland.

Don


----------



## 96511

There's another account of an Icelandic trip here
http://www.auspiciousdragon.net/thoughts/icelandmotorhome.html


----------



## ActiveCampers

Looks like I missed the article in October.
If anyone has a scan of it.....


----------



## Bagshanty

*Iceland 2008*

We have booked a ferry from Scrabster to Iceland, £800 or so return, inc cabin, for June 2008. I thought that was pretty good. We have also booked a 10 day stay in Faeroes on the way back (went there with the Grey Funnel Line in 1971). My Icelandic experience was all about sparring with Icelandic gunboats during the last Cod War (see http://www.hmsbacchante.co.uk/Cod war.htm).

Because of that, I have a friend in Iceland, who sent me info about prices of a few common food items - not as bad as I expected, about Norwegian prices. It will all be on http://www.pippins.me.uk when we get back


----------

